# Flying Saucer Wheel?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

A few days ago I noticed that Ollie wasn't running on his wheel as much and when I put him on the wheel myself I realized why. He was getting way to big for his other wheel we originally had and the part that sticks out in the middle was beginning to rub against his back. So today at the pet store I bought him the flying saucer wheel that I heard was better because it wont bend his back as much. Does anyone have any opinions or personal experiences with this wheel? thanks!


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

i read once somewhere that the flying saucer wasnt very good to use for hedgies or other small animals because its an unnatural position for their feet to run which can cause injuries and for younger growing hedgies, it can cause their feet to grow deformed from running the angled surface. i suggest the carolina storm wheel for its smooth running surface and its roomie  my little maddie loves it and she runs it like crazy


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The Flying Saucer is fine, but not great. It's been known to fling poop, and there are concerns that running on an angle could cause problems if they only ever run in one direction. No one has done any sort of study on it, but it sounds feasible - though not such a concern if your hedgie runs both ways. Besides the poop flinging, it also takes up more floorspace in a cage, which is something to consider if your cage is more moderate sized. But, overall, there's no reason to not use it - there are just better options. Bucket wheels are pretty much the best option out there, which can be made as a DIY project without too much trouble. We've always made all of our wheels and more recently have been selling them too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you choose to make your own bucket wheel there are a few good links at the bottom of this page  
http://www.mihog.org/products.phtml


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used Flying Saucers (the largest size) with several hedgies and they have all loved them. They're shorter than average wheels so are ideal if you have a short cage, but like moxieberry said do take up a bit more floorspace than an upright wheel. One of my thoughts was the same as yours, that they're great for making sure the hedgie doesn't have to arch his back to run. For that reason I only ever use cake top wheels and flying saucers for adults, they have the largest diameter. Bucket wheels I've found are too small for many adults and I just prefer my hedgehogs not to have to strain their backs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have used flying saucer wheels for years now with some of my hedgies. I have a couple that won't run on any other kind of wheel. My oldest hedgie, she's almost 4, has had a flying saucer wheel all her life and has no joint issues. Also I have never had any poop flung off of a flying saucer wheel onto the walls or anywhere. Personally I like them.


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I hope he will get used to it and begin using it because lately he just gets up eats then goes back to burrowing at night! It concerns me because he isnt being active but then i realized he didnt really fit on his wheel very well so I'm hoping this gets him more active!


----------

